# warcraft Legion



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone play Legion? How you getting on? I decided to quit early december but considering getting back into it. Im currently finding overwatch for fun and less time consuming.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I haven't played WoW for a few years. I'm one of the ones who left because they made it too easy


----------



## carling51 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ive personally enjoyed every expansion , I've been playing since the beginning


----------

